# [gelöst] Login plasma-desktop - Programm lässt sich öffnen

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner verschiedene Formen von Gentoo laufen:

stable

unstable

systemd

Auf der unstable-Version werde ich per AutoLogin auf den Desktop verfrachtet.

Alles sieht ordentlich aus,

aber sobald ich irgendetwas anklicke an Programmen, die auf der Taskleiste abgelegt sind,

passiert nichts, weder firefox noch thunderbird, libreoffice-calc oder kwrite - nichts geht.

Was kann der Grund dafür sein.

Ich schreibe das hier vom systemd-System aus.

Seltsam ist das, denn diese unstable-Version ist noch relativ neu, erst im November erstellt.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Mon Dec 16, 2019 8:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tyrus

Hallo Manfred,

eine Frage - kannst du denn die Programme wie firefox auf dem unstable-System manuell aus der Konsole raus starten?

Ansonsten musst du mal dir so nen .desktop File ansehen und das Starterkommando da prüfen. Also geh mal in das Verzeichnis ~/.local/share/plasma_icons/.

Da solltest du für firefox und weiteres jeweils ein zugehöriges .desktop finden. Schau dir das mal im Texteditor an. Der Eintrag unter 'Exec=' ist das was ausgeführt wird um dann die zugehörige Anwendung zu starten.

Edit:

Falls du sddm zum starten einsetzt kannst du unter ~/.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log ein Log finden. Eventuell gibts da auch Fehlermeldungen die weiterhelfen?

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Tyrus,

das muss ich einmal nachschauen, aber das geht leider heute nicht mehr,

vermutlich erst am Montag wieder.

Ich danke jedenfalls erst einmal für die Hinweise, wo ich vielleicht einen Grund finde.

Sobald ich das untersucht habe, melde ich mich wieder hier.

Dir wünsche ich ein schönes Adventswochenende und grüße freundlich

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hier die in /home/~/.locale/share/sddm liegende Datei.

```

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Could not open kded5 using a library: Cannot load library libkdeinit5_kded5: (libkdeinit5_kded5: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

Initializing  "kcm_mouse" :  "kcminit_mouse"

Initializing  "kcm_style" :  "kcminit_style"

Initializing  "kcm_access" :  "kcminit_access"

Xlib XKB extension major= 1  minor= 0

X server XKB extension major= 1  minor= 0

kscreen.kded: UPower not available, lid detection won't work

kscreen.kded: PowerDevil SuspendSession action not available!

Qt: Session management error: networkIdsList argument is NULL

Configuring Lock Action

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/xembedsniproxy.desktop" ("/usr/bin/xembedsniproxy")

Initializing  "kcm_kgamma" :  "kcminit_kgamma"

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/pam_kwallet_init.desktop" ("/lib64/libexec/pam_kwallet_init")

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/org.kde.plasmashell.desktop" ("/usr/bin/plasmashell")

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1.desktop" ("/usr/lib64/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1")

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/baloo_file.desktop" ("/usr/bin/baloo_file")

Session path: "/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1"

kf5.ki18n: KCatalog being used without a Q*Application instance. Some translations won't work

New PolkitAgentListener  0x564b678296a0

Adding new listener  PolkitQt1::Agent::Listener(0x7f4050014130) for  0x564b678296a0

Listener online

Authentication agent result: true

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/gmenudbusmenuproxy.desktop" ("/usr/bin/gmenudbusmenuproxy")

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop" ("/usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11")

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/restore_kmix_volumes.desktop" ("/usr/bin/kmixctrl", "--restore")

kf5.kconfig.core: "\"fsrestore1\" - conversion of \"0,0,0,0\" to QRect failed"

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/powerdevil.desktop" ("/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil")

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/kmix_autostart.desktop" ("/usr/bin/kmix", "--keepvisibility")

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kio_obexftp.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/k3bmaddecoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kamera.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kwinscreenedges.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_nic.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_networkmanagement.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_k3boggvorbisencoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_konsoleprofiles.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kwintouchscreen.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/libaudiocd_encoder_lame.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/k3boggvorbisdecoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_about_distro.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_clock.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/okularpart.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/svgthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/k3boggvorbisencoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilwirelesspowersavingaction_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_pci.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_samba.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_krunner_charrunner.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kio_kamera.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_filetypes.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_keyboard.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/libaudiocd_encoder_vorbis.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kwinoptions.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kfileaudiopreview.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_krunner_kill.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_katesessions.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kded.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_krunner_spellcheck.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_emoticons.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/opendocumentthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/libaudiocd_encoder_wav.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_style.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kritathumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/ffmpegthumbs.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/k3bflacdecoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_kwin.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/mobithumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_dictionary.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/k3baudiometainforenamerplugin.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_ssl.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kwintabbox.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_trash.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_yandexfotki.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krossqts.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kwincompositing.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_googleservices.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_charrunner.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_imageshack.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_cddb.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_memory.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_jalbum.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildpmsaction.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilglobalconfig.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_windows.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_placesrunner.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_activities.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_fontinst.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/icon_mode.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_smug.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/attica_kde.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/gsthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_devinfo.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kwallet5.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_hotkeys.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_keys.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/user_manager.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/miloutextplugin.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/mltpreview.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_datetime.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilsuspendsessionaction_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/textthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_converter.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_k3blameencoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_krunner_dictionary.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/windowsexethumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilprofilesconfig.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_kmlexport.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_audiocd.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/ebookthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_joystick.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imagethumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krossmoduleforms.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kstyle_breeze_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kio_iso.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_imgur.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_sddm.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kded_printmanager.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_sessions.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/blenderthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kio_fonts.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_spellcheck.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/k3bwavedecoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_webshortcuts.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_smserver.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_activities.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_remotestorage.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kwinrules.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_opengl.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcmspellchecking.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_usb.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_dropbox.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_locations.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_printimages.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/jpegthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kwin_scripts.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_desktoppaths.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/k3baudioprojectcddbplugin.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildpmsaction_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_access.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kfontviewpart.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_printer_manager.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_facebook.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krossmodulekdetranslation.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_calculatorrunner.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_recentdocuments.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildimdisplayaction_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/systemsettings_sidebar_mode.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_bookmarksrunner.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilactivitiesconfig.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilhandlebuttoneventsaction_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_rajce.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_services.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/k3blameencoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_powerdevil.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/libkcm_device_automounter.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_flickr.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_componentchooser.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/libkcm_qtquicksettings.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_windowedwidgets.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kio_bluetooth.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_plasmasearch.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_piwigo.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_mouse.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/windowsimagethumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_baloofile.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/libaudiocd_encoder_flac.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/djvuthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/libaudiocd_encoder_opus.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/libkcm_kdf.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_plasma-desktop.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kstyle_oxygen_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_standard_actions.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kgamma.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilkeyboardbrightnesscontrolaction_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_info.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_kio.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_browsertabs.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilbrightnesscontrolaction_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilrunscriptaction_config.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_sendimages.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_kill.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_shell.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_webshortcuts.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/k3bexternalencoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_solid_actions.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_k3bexternalencoder.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/fontthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/gvpart.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kio_krarc.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_cron.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/comicbookthumbnail.so"

org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_autostart.so"

org.kde.plasmaquick: Applet preload policy set to 1

powerdevil: Backend loaded, loading core

powerdevil: Core loaded, initializing backend

powerdevil: Xrandr not supported, trying ddc, helper

powerdevil: [DDCutilBrightness] compiled without DDC/CI support

powerdevil: Falling back to helper to get brightness

powerdevil: org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper.brightness failed

powerdevil: ""

powerdevil: Backend ready, KDE Power Management system initialized

powerdevil: Current session is now active

powerdevil: fd passing available: true

powerdevil: systemd powersave events handling inhibited, descriptor: 18

powerdevil: ConsoleKit support initialized

powerdevil: Got a valid offer for  "DPMSControl"

org.kde.kmix: Could not get icon for "mixer-surround-center"

powerdevil: Core is ready, registering various services on the bus...

powerdevil: Can't contact systemd

powerdevil: Currently using activity  "918ef29f-c995-4f7a-be10-4c5182ae5165"

powerdevil: () ()

powerdevil: () ()

powerdevil: No batteries found, loading AC

powerdevil: Activity is not forcing a profile

powerdevil: The profile  "AC" tried to activate "DimDisplay" a non-existent action. This is usually due to an installation problem, a configuration problem, or because the action is not supported

powerdevil: Handle button events action could not check for screen configuration

powerdevil: Can't contact systemd

org.kde.kmix: Could not get icon for "mixer-microphone-front"

org.kde.kmix: Could not get icon for "mixer-microphone-boost"

kf5.kpackage: No metadata file in the package, expected it at: "/home/manbla/.local/share/wallpapers/"

kf5.kpackage: No metadata file in the package, expected it at: "/home/manbla/.local/share/wallpapers/"

kf5.kpackage: No metadata file in the package, expected it at: "/home/manbla/.local/share/wallpapers/"

file:///usr/share/plasma/wallpapers/org.kde.image/contents/ui/main.qml:76:9: Unable to assign [undefined] to QStringList

file:///usr/share/plasma/wallpapers/org.kde.image/contents/ui/main.qml:75:9: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

file:///usr/share/plasma/wallpapers/org.kde.image/contents/ui/main.qml:75:9: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

file:///usr/share/plasma/wallpapers/org.kde.image/contents/ui/main.qml:76:9: Unable to assign [undefined] to QStringList

org.kde.kmix: Could not get icon for "mixer-microphone-boost"

QDBusConnection: name 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.14'

qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1118, resource id: 41943053, major code: 3 (GetWindowAttributes), minor code: 0

qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 9 (BadDrawable), sequence: 1119, resource id: 41943053, major code: 14 (GetGeometry), minor code: 0

Installing the delayed initialization callback.

bluedevil: Created

trying to show an empty dialog

file:///usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/views/Desktop.qml:146:19: QML Loader: Binding loop detected for property "height"

file:///usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/views/Desktop.qml:146:19: QML Loader: Binding loop detected for property "height"

Delayed initialization.

Reloading the khotkeys configuration

Version 2 File!

true

Imported file "/usr/share/khotkeys/konsole.khotkeys"

Imported file "/usr/share/khotkeys/kde32b1.khotkeys"

Imported file "/usr/share/khotkeys/defaults.khotkeys"

Imported file "/usr/share/khotkeys/konqueror_gestures_kde321.khotkeys"

bluedevil: Bluetooth operational changed false

bluedevil: ObexManager operational changed false

Registering ":1.28/StatusNotifierItem" to system tray

org.kde.bluez: PendingCall Error: "The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files"

bluedevil: ObexManager operational changed true

bluedevil: ObexAgent registered

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.taskmanager/contents/ui/PulseAudio.qml:22:1: module "org.kde.plasma.private.volume" is not installed

Both point size and pixel size set. Using pixel size.

Both point size and pixel size set. Using pixel size.

Both point size and pixel size set. Using pixel size.

trying to show an empty dialog

trying to show an empty dialog

Registering "org.kde.StatusNotifierHost-4151" as system tray

file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.notifications/contents/ui/global/PulseAudio.qml:23:1: module "org.kde.plasma.private.volume" is not installed

libkcups: CUPS-Get-Printers last error: 1030 No destinations added.

libkcups: Create-Printer-Subscriptions last error: 0 successful-ok

libkcups: Get-Jobs last error: 0 successful-ok

libkcups: Get-Jobs last error: 0 successful-ok

Plasma Shell startup completed

libkcups: 0

libkcups: 0

Both point size and pixel size set. Using pixel size.

file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.battery/contents/ui/CompactRepresentation.qml:53:17: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 2080, resource id: 8388628, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

trying to show an empty dialog

file:///usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/views/Desktop.qml:146:19: QML Loader: Binding loop detected for property "height"

file:///usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/views/Desktop.qml:146:19: QML Loader: Binding loop detected for property "height"

KAStatsFavoritesModel::setFavorites is ignored

Entry is not valid "kontact.desktop" QSharedPointer(0x560ccf658760)

Entry is not valid "org.kde.dolphin.desktop" QSharedPointer(0x560ccf658760)

Entry is not valid "ktp-contactlist.desktop" QSharedPointer(0x560ccf658760)

Entry is not valid "org.kde.discover.desktop" QSharedPointer(0x560ccf658760)

Entry is not valid "kontact.desktop" QSharedPointer(0x560ccf658760)

Entry is not valid "org.kde.dolphin.desktop" QSharedPointer(0x560ccf658760)

Entry is not valid "ktp-contactlist.desktop" QSharedPointer(0x560ccf658760)

Entry is not valid "org.kde.discover.desktop" QSharedPointer(0x560ccf658760)

trying to show an empty dialog

replace called with invalid arguments, docId: 5156142598588429 url: "/home/manbla/"

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyqt.qpa.xcb: could not connect to display :0

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "xcb" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, minimal, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

trying to show an empty dialog

qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 5325, resource id: 39846014, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyqt.qpa.xcb: could not connect to display :0

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "xcb" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, minimal, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 5330, resource id: 39846015, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 5344, resource id: 39846016, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 5976, resource id: 39845999, major code: 20 (GetProperty), minor code: 0

qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 5977, resource id: 39845999, major code: 15 (QueryTree), minor code: 0

kf5.kservice.services: The desktop entry file "/usr/share/applications/org.gnupg.pinentry-qt.desktop" has Type= "Application" but no Exec line

kf5.kservice.sycoca: Invalid Service :  "/usr/share/applications/org.gnupg.pinentry-qt.desktop"

libkcups: "Scheduler shutting down normally."

libkcups: CUPS-Get-Printers last error: 1282 Ungültiger Dateideskriptor

libkcups: Get-Jobs last error: 1282 Ungültiger Dateideskriptor

libkcups: Get-Jobs last error: 1282 Ungültiger Dateideskriptor

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

kdeinit5: Fatal IO error: client killed

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

kdeinit5: sending SIGHUP to children.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

kdeinit5: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit5: Exit.

The X11 connection broke: I/O error (code 1)

XIO:  fatal IO error 0 (Erfolg) on X server ":0"

      after 3450 requests (3450 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

QtDBus: cannot relay signals from parent QObject(0x560cce8aa270 "") unless they are emitted in the object's thread QThread(0x560ccd413610 ""). Current thread is QSGRenderThread(0x560ccd584950 "").

QSocketNotifier: Socket notifiers cannot be enabled or disabled from another thread

QObject::~QObject: Timers cannot be stopped from another thread

QObject::~QObject: Timers cannot be stopped from another thread

QSocketNotifier: Socket notifiers cannot be enabled or disabled from another thread

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 4215, errno = 11

QtDBus: cannot relay signals from parent QObject(0x560ccdcc5ef0 "") unless they are emitted in the object's thread QThread(0x560ccd413610 ""). Current thread is QSGRenderThread(0x560ccd584950 "").

```

Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nichts damit anzufangen, denn einiges, was drinsteht,

steht auch in dem funktionierenden System.

Wo ich nun die Lösung finde, wüßte ich sehr gerne, andernfalls müßte ich eine Neuinstallation vornehmen,

was bei mir kein Problem ist, denn bei meinem PC schaffe ich das in einem halben Tag, ohne daß ich dauernd dabei sein muss.

Vielleicht gibt es aber eine Lösung....

Danke im voraus für Hinweise oder Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Tyrus

Hallo Manfred.

Kurzes Feedback - also du hast noch nichts dazu gesagt ob der Firefox als Beispiel für eine der auf der Taskbar abgelegten Anwendungen denn grundsätzlich funktioniert.

Ein Aufruf aus der Kommandozeile würde auch Fehlermeldungen zeigen. 

Ich glaube allerdings das Problem liegt woanders. Weil es sind ja verschieden Anwendungen betroffen.

Eventuell ist der Starter (also diese .desktop-Files) verändert worden?

Also in ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc steht der Eintrag für das was du da auf der Taskleiste drin hast. Also konkreter der Verweis auf das Desktop-File von Firefox.

Ein Auszug dazu als Vergleich von mir

```

[...]

[Containments][1][Applets][76][Configuration]

localPath=/home/mithrandir/.local/share/plasma_icons/firefox.desktop

url=file:///usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop

[...]

```

Kannst da ja mal schauen ob das bei dir so nen Eintrag für Firefox gibt. Dann musste dir das Desktop-File für den Firefox dazu mal ansehen unter ~/.local/share/plasma_icons/firefox.desktop.

Bei mir sieht das firefox.desktop so aus:

```

[Desktop Entry]

Name=Mozilla Firefox

Comment=Web Browser

Exec=firefox %u

Icon=firefox

Terminal=false

Type=Application

MimeType=text/html;text/xml;application/xhtml+xml;application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml;text/mml;x-scheme-handler/http;x-scheme-handler/https;

Categories=Network;WebBrowser;

StartupNotify=true

```

Wenn das alles korrekt ist, wäre es intressant zu schauen, ob irgendwas in dem ~/.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log neu als Fehlermeldung erscheint nachdem du vorher den Firefox versuchst über die Taskbar zu starten. Die Log Datei die du gepostetst hast, da kann ich grade auch nix erkennen. Vieles bekomm ich auch. Aber wirklich intressant ist erst der Teil nachdem der Firefoxstart nicht klappt. Natürlich nur wenn dann überhaupt da ne Meldung kommt.

Vielleicht liegt es auch an Rechten die du über Autologin nicht bekommst und kannst deswegen das nicht starten? Aber das ist rein aus dem Bauch eine blosser Gedanke grade.

Schön wäre es eine Fehlermeldung zu bekommen was denn passiert nachdem das Ereignis - du clickst den Starter für ne Anwendung - auftritt.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Tyrus,

alles, was auf der Taskleiste sitzt, läßt sich nicht starten.

Auch wenn ich zB das Programm-Menu aufrufe und dort ein Programm anklicke,

passiert nichts.

Ich wollte schon einmal einen neuen User einrichten, auf tty geht das nur,

aber ich weiß nicht, ob das eine Lösung sein kann.

Ich bearbeite nach useradd immer gleich /etc/group,

trage meinen User-Namen an etlichen Sachen ein,

auch bei wheel, neben root mein User-Name.

Wenn ich das nicht mache, kann ich nicht einmal auf Konsole "su" eingeben.

Aber ich werde es heute erst noch einmal mit einem neuen User-Namen versuchen.

Vielleicht ist ja im /home-Verzeichnis irgendetwas, was die Nutzung von Programmen blockiert.

Ich melde mich dann wieder.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Neuer User

System startet - ich lande auf dem Desktop (plasma) und kann - weil alles noch im Basis-Zustand ist,

alles so einrichten, wie ich will.

Problem lag also doch am /home-Verzeichnis des alten Users.

Daß es so einfach zu lösen war, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Aber manchmal muß man einfach ausprobieren, was einem dazu einfällt.

Danke noch einmal für die Unterstützung bei der Lösung des Problems.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Tyrus

Hallo Manfred.

Schön das du das so lösen konntest. Möglicherweise waren wirklich Userrechte falsch die aus ner fehlenden/falschen Gruppenzugehörigkeit resultieren. 

Das der User in wheel sein muss für su. Wie man sich das merken kann als Eselsbrücke. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (slang) A person with a great deal of power or influence; a big wheel.
> 
> 

 

(das Zitat ist aus: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/wheel#English)

Aber das nur mal als Randnotiz ...  :Wink: 

----------

